# ishor silver refining cell



## davewilson24 (Sep 12, 2009)

hello can any one tell me in laymans terms how the ishore silver refining system works? iv ot the just of it i just need it put into a better format. so far iv got, the battery charger positive onto the sterling silver anode(one i cast myself from scrap 925 jewellery). From there i would put the negative on to the cathode, im guessing a pure silver chunk? im not to clear as to the elecrolite used in this process? and time scale? any help would be perfect. many thanks dave wilson uk


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 12, 2009)

Harold_V has answered the question, PDF file attached.

Another variant from Goldsilverpro attached.

Not Ishore, but it worked for both of these men, who have refined thousands of troy ounces of silver using the cells described.


----------



## davewilson24 (Sep 13, 2009)

gustavus said:


> The solution I started with was 4 oz/gal copper and 6 oz/gal silver. I used stripped house wire for the copper
> and shotted 100 oz bars for the silver. They were both dissolved in just enough 50/50 nitric to dissolve them,
> with no excess.



many thanks for the 2 pdf files there perfect. however just one more thing, the 50/50? nitric and water? or something else. thanks again.


----------



## davewilson24 (Sep 13, 2009)

oh also how long does the electrolite last for? does it just need topping up or do you need to keep adding copper and silver to it ? thanks


----------



## copper_corn (Mar 13, 2011)

gustavus said:


> Harold_V has answered the question, PDF file attached.
> 
> Another variant from Goldsilverpro attached.
> 
> Not Ishore, but it worked for both of these men, who have refined thousands of troy ounces of silver using the cells described.



Hey forum,

Sorry to bump this old thread, my introduction is a little premiture, I'm still in the collecting info stage (off n on for almost 2yrs now). Big ups to 4metals for his awesome post on waste treatment.
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=1300#p10901

Just wondering where these PDFs have disappeared to. Been reading every thread twice (think I have bookmarked almost half of them  ) and haven't been able to find them.

Sorry again for the bump.

ande


----------

